
IT workers voted the unhealthiest employees - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/it-managementstrategy/85350/it-workers-voted-unhealthiest-employees
======
jswinghammer
"On average IT workers consume 10 cups of coffee a day, which is more than
your recommended daily allowance of caffine."

I wonder if IT workers are also more likely to lie on stupid surveys about
health. Does this even seem reasonable to anyone? I have 2-3 a day _maybe_ and
I have more than anyone else I know.

~~~
wgj
I believe the part about over-consuming energy drinks though.

